# First Pompano of the year



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

About a 2 lber. Yesterday in the surf out of POC. Sorry my BIL has a photo and he is out of pocket so no pic. I am looking forward to catching some of these this year and plan on targeting them when conditions are right.
Also we we wet waded knee deep for about 3 hours and did not get cold until the clouds moved in. The water was clear and you could see your feet in 3 feet of water. We did not catch anything else but saw bunches of Sheepshead swimming by but they were moving fast and not eating.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Here you go. Yesterday South of Bob Hall Pier in Corpus. Missing my Quintana fishing but too much surgery on my roommate to make it up as usual in April. I like the action in the surf up there but right now I need food for the table.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

nice - wet wading already! what did you catch them on? guessing they are making their way up the coast so not quite in the surfside / galves area yet?


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

willygee said:


> nice - wet wading already! what did you catch them on? guessing they are making their way up the coast so not quite in the surfside / galves area yet?


Caught one Friday in Surfside. They are coming back in.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Most of mine in Corpus as well as Quintana are caught on small pieces of peeled dead shrimp with a piece of FishBite threaded up the hook on 3/0 Owner Circle hooks. They like to nibble, nibble like drum and when they take it I always like the way they tend to zig and zag as I bring them in.
Good luck up North. I hope the keeper black drum are starting to show up. The big boys are fun to catch but I want fish that I can filet, fry and get slim on.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for info! i caught a small pompano (could have been a jack) on a spook before. What types of lures work well for pompano? smaller size gulp shrimp?


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

willygee said:


> thanks for info! i caught a small pompano (could have been a jack) on a spook before. What types of lures work well for pompano? smaller size gulp shrimp?


Small spoons, jigs, ect bounced off the bottom in the second or third gut will catch pomps. One of my favorites is a white speck rig with about 1/4" of the nylon skirt cut off. I don't see any reason why gulp shrimp wouldn't work very well, although I haven't tried it.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report and photos. It been several years since I've caught some Pomps .


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

How much weight were you putting on? Thinking of heading out this weekend and need to pick some up.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Jetty Rat said:


> Small spoons, jigs, ect bounced off the bottom in the second or third gut will catch pomps. One of my favorites is a white speck rig with about 1/4" of the nylon skirt cut off. I don't see any reason why gulp shrimp wouldn't work very well, although I haven't tried it.


Here is one my wife caught last year on a curly tail Gulp. So Gulp will work.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I like to fish the bottom with a single drop because I am old, lazy and do not like to wade out very far. I use a 3-4oz Breakaway weight or the clones that they sell at Bucee's in Surfside. Some guys down on PINS like to use the double drop pomp rigs that they sell at Roys that have the little yellow marshmellow floats on the drop line. They say the pomps like those colors....must be a Florida thing.
In the Sunshine State the Buffett boys throw some type of popping jig and/or spoons off the piers and do well on pomps.
I make sure they do not have that tell-tell black splotch/circle/football/oval dot right behind and just below their gill plate..if that mark is absent it is not their cousin "jack" but the real deal.
A guy last week said when he saw mine...."Hey you got a permit"! Nope, just a tasty relative.


----------

